# FINALLY Introducing Glock von der Canyon



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay I used my mom's camera and set up a photobucket account. Currrently typing with one hand as my left wrist is being used as a pillow for my little man.



















































































Alright I have lots more pictures, but I need to run to PetsMart and buy a carrier as the one I had is toooo small! Bringing Glock home pictures by idahospud49 - Photobucket Here is the link to the album if you want to see all from yesterday.  I will warn you my younger sister and brother took a lot of them soooo some may be interesting!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congratulations! He is beautiful puppy!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great looking pup! And you're right, he's the cutest one. Congratulations


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's adorable!!! love the sleeping puppy belly in the air pic!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a beautiful baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Totally cute!!! He looks like he is so happy to be with you!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats. Glock is adorable. Can't wait to see pics of him growing up. He is just so cute and fluffy! You have all the different ear phases and coat changes to look forward to. I am just so happy for you. Congrats once again.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks you guys!!! He is sooo flippin' adorable!! There is this plastic lizard thing that hangs on my mom's patio wall (I'm not sure why it is still there, she hates lizard stuff). Anyways this morning he was staring at it and trying to figure out what the heck it was. He started barking and growling at it to see if it would move.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

What a cutie. Grats on the new baby


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

He is a complete doll!! I am even more jealous now.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

What a precious baby!!! Congrats!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooooo cute! may you have many years of happiness


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats!! You will be so happy with the Sable colors changes. Always good times. Keep the camera handy at all times.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Cute puppy and I love that name...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG cuteness overload! Congrats on your new best friend.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

These pictures made me squeal, they are SOSOSOSOSOSOSOSO CUTE!!! What an unbearably handsome boy, I don't know how you don't carry him around in your arms and give him kisses all day and all night. 

I am even more ready for my pup to come home now. XD


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks you guys!! He has been GREAT!! We left my mom's this morning and stopped by my friend's house (well actually her in-laws) when we got up here. He made a new friend in her husband and mother-in-law. Now he is chilling on the couch (okay passed out...) with my cousin and I.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glock is one gorgeous boy. Enjoy.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> These pictures made me squeal, they are SOSOSOSOSOSOSOSO CUTE!!! What an unbearably handsome boy, I don't know how you don't carry him around in your arms and give him kisses all day and all night.
> 
> I am even more ready for my pup to come home now. XD


Oh believe me I am sooo very tempted to just carry him everywhere!!!! I was trying VERY hard to be nice and share with Ben and Jean (my friend and his mom) when I visited them. Glock hung out between them napping for awhile, I was having withdrawals. I think he is adorable.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats- he is adorable :wub:.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Great looking pup! And you're right, he's the cutest one. Congratulations


Isn't he though??!! I mean I may be slightly biased, but honestly he's just the most adorable one.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

great pics, is that pee on the floor already in the last pic?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> great pics, is that pee on the floor already in the last pic?


That was actually on the back patio, but it is water. He decided it's more fun to either sit in the water or put his front paws in it...


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome home Glock!!

He's Beautiful!! So happy for you!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations! He is soooo cute!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

BestK9GSD said:


> Welcome home Glock!!
> 
> He's Beautiful!! So happy for you!


Thank you!!! He's currently sleeping on my bed.... I'm a big mush and can't resist!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Thank you!!! He's currently sleeping on my bed.... I'm a big mush and can't resist!


Haha - I know what you mean....it was tough to leave Kimber in his crate the first few nights, I just wanted to cuddle with him and smell his 'puppyness' .

I hope you keep updating us with pictures, cuz he is only going to get more and more gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Omg!! So so so cute!! He is so perfect!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Awww! Congrats!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks you guys!! I have been taking lots of pictures! I am excited to see how his coat changes!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

He's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you!! I am having so much fun with him!


----------

